# Hilfe! Stereomix aufnehmen funktioniert nicht mehr!



## funky-destroy (29. November 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe seit der formation meiner Festplatte ein nerviges Problem!
meine Soundkare ist : Sis 7012 Audio Driver...
version der Soundkarte ist : 1.12d

Ich weiß nicht ob das die neuste version ist, aber Driver Agent zeigt, es sei NICHT die neuste... 
Welcher driver währe denn der neuste?



Zu mein Problem:

Ich kann keinen Stereomix mehr aufnehmen. Wenn ich bei Aufnahme einstellung ein Häkchen in Stereo-Mix rein mache, dann nimmt es trotzdem vom Mikro auf?
wenn ich das Mikro abschalte, dann hört man bei der aufnahme ein starkes rauschen und EXTREM LEISE hört man die System sounds...

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll, habe schon lange im Netz geschaut! 
Bitte helft mir

(die Programme Fraps oder Camtasia studio, mit dem man Normalerweise den bildschirm vom PC aufnimmt nehmen nicht mal mehr den Bildschirm auf)


mfg funky


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. November 2008)

Hi,

hmm, seltsam.

Probier doch mal die REC-Funktion von Audacity. 

Und du hast in den Audioeinstellungen auch das Häkchen bei Stereomix?
Hast du beim Mikro das Häkchen raus?

Es gibt einige Programme, die automatisch das Häkchen bei Stereomix entfernen.
Ist mir schon bei Skype oder Camtasia passiert.

VG


----------



## funky-destroy (2. Dezember 2008)

hay!
danke für die antwort!

Ja ich habe bei stereomix das häckchen drinne. Mit audiocaty oder wie das hieß habe ich das auch schon probiert....
ohne erfolg
Ich dachte erst es leigt an meinen soundkarten treiber, weil vor der formatierung ging ja noch alles....

mfg funky


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

und wenn du den neuesten Treiber einfach installierst ggf. den alten zuerst deinstallierst - was passiert dann?

VG


----------

